# Everest Ultimate Edition Updates (beta builds)



## stasio (Jul 15, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1784*

    * identification of Mobile AMD Athlon L1xx, Mobile AMD Athlon L3xx, Mobile AMD Athlon MV-xx, Mobile AMD Athlon TF-xx, Mobile AMD Sempron 2xxU, Mobile AMD Sempron TJ-xx, AMD Turion L6xx, AMD Turion X2 L5xx
    * identification of Mobile Intel Pentium SU27xx (aka Penryn-2M)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Pentium SU2700
    * GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 4200 (RS880)
    * chipset information for AMD 785G (RS880)
    * HD Audio codec information for AMD RS880
    * SPD memory information for Zotac Ion ITX Series motherboards
    * sensor support for Asus Eee Box EB1006
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 745, OptiPlex 755
    * sensor support for ThinkPad EC
    * motherboard specific sensor info for ECS A790GXM-AD3
    * motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E756, EVGA E757
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway MA3-79GDG Combo Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7314
    * IE version detection for IE 8.0 Retail
    * fixed: platform ID detection for AMD ASB1 EBGA CPUs, AMD AM3 CPUs
    * fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core 2 Duo SP9600
    * fixed: SPD memory information for Haier T68D notebook
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7522


----------



## stasio (Jul 21, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1789*

    * GPU information for new ATI Radeon HD 4730 (RV770)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (G96GT)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (G96GT)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce G102M (C79)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce G105M (G98M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce G210 (G96)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 220 (G94)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 220M (G96M)
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce G210 (GT218)
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce G210M (GT218M)
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 220 (GT216)
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 230M (GT216M)
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 240M (GT216M)
    * preliminary GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce G105M (GT218M)
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro NVS 170M (GT218GLM)
    * identification of AMD Phenom II TWKR Black Edition (aka Deneb)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core 2 Duo E8135
    * SPD memory information for Acer MCP79 motherboard
    * HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GT216
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of XPS 400, XPS 420
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5KPL-AM
    * motherboard specific sensor info for DFI BloodIron P45-T2RS Elite
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Lenovo ThinkPad T60p
    * fixed: sensor support for Dell SMI of OptiPlex 745, OptiPlex 755
    * fixed: sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision 390
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte EX58-UD3R
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DG43NB, DP43TF
    * fixed: SPD information for Noname 256M DDR400 modules with bad CRC


----------



## thraxed (Jul 22, 2009)

Great to have ya here Stasio, about time...


----------



## stasio (Jul 29, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1795*

Hardware Monitoring / new items: APS temperature, Battery temperature, MiniPCI temperature, PCMCIA temperature
detection of ATI Catalyst 9.7 driver
identification of new AMD Opteron (aka Istanbul)
improved south bridge information for Intel Ibex Peak PCH
SPD memory information for Asus IPX7A-ION motherboard
sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision T7500
motherboard specific sensor info for Unicorn ENDAT-7105M
fixed: platform ID detection for AMD Fr6 CPUs
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ECS GF8200A
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E75x, E76x


----------



## stasio (Aug 3, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1800*

* identification of AMD Phenom II X2 Bxx
* preliminary support for Intel Clarkdale, Gulftown, Westmere
* Intel Processor Number detection for Core 2 Duo T6500
* SPD memory information for ASL WZN79 motherboard
* sensor support for Asus Eee Box B206


----------



## dantestupid (Aug 5, 2009)

i haven't key for use  pls , help me


----------



## Corrosion (Aug 5, 2009)

dantestupid said:


> i haven't key for use  pls , help me



Hiddenstupid's cousin?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 5, 2009)

lol the temp sensors now show 1.31 instead of 1.312 all volt sensors lost a number... definetly will stick to the older version


----------



## stasio (Aug 8, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1805*

    * support for OpenGL 3.2
    * extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
    * identification of Intel Core i5 7xx (aka Lynnfield)
    * identification of Intel Core i7 8xx (aka Lynnfield)
    * identification of Intel Xeon L34xx, X34xx (aka Lynnfield)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 750
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7 860, 870
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Pentium T4300
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium E6500, E6500K
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon L3426, W3565, X3430, X3440, X3450, X3460, X3470
    * Motherboard / SPD / improved memory clock calculation for DDR1 modules
    * Motherboard / ACPI / SLIC Version information
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision 380
    * motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock X58 Extreme
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M2N4-SLI
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway PN78SM2
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway PN78SM3 Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7596
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X7SLA Series
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed: SPD information for Noname 1G DDR2-667 modules with bad CRC
    * fixed: identification of AMD Athlon Neo X2 (aka Brisbane)
    * fixed: DRAM rows list for AMD K10 & K11 IMC in dual-channel mode


----------



## stasio (Aug 14, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1810*

    * Motherboard / Chipset / Probe Filter information
    * CPUID / support for landscape Intel CPU logos
    * identification of AMD Sempron 1xx (aka Sargas)
    * identification of new Intel Atom D4xx/D5xx (aka Pineview-D)
    * identification of new Intel Atom N4xx/N5xx (aka Pineview-M)
    * identification of Intel Celeron ULV 573 (aka Merom-512)
    * identification of Intel Core i3 5xx (aka Clarkdale)
    * identification of Intel Core i5 6xx (aka Clarkdale)
    * identification of Mobile Intel Core i7 (aka Clarksfield)
    * identification of Intel LE80578 (aka Vermillion)
    * identification of Intel Pentium G6xxx (aka Clarkdale-3M)
    * identification of Intel Xeon L30xx (aka Wolfdale-3M)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Atom D410, D510, N450
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron E3300
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron M ULV 573, 722
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron ULV 743, SU2300
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core 2 Duo SL9380, T6670
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core 2 Quad Q9505
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i3 530, 540
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 650, 660, 661, 670
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i7 720QM, 820QM
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i7 Extreme 920XM
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G6950
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5220, E5240
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon LV 5128, 5138, L3014
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon LV L5238, L5508, L5518
    * optimized Intel Processor Number detection
    * detection of RDC D1010 video chip
    * SPD memory information for ASL MCP7A-ION motherboard
    * sensor support for new LM63-compatible chip
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron E3200
    * fixed: AMD Brand ID detection for AMD K10, K11 processors
    * fixed: L3 cache size detection on Intel Clarkdale


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 14, 2009)

are you posting a cracked version or something.. i don't get it.. the reg version comes in an msi, zip or exe don't it?


----------



## stasio (Aug 14, 2009)

This is original beta relase in .zip file.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just going to stick with my current version, which is a few months old, but I don't care.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 14, 2009)

theres the final. its awesome


----------



## stasio (Aug 18, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1815*

* support for OpenGL 3.2
* extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
* identification of Intel Core i5 7xx (aka Lynnfield)
* identification of Intel Core i7 8xx (aka Lynnfield)
* identification of Intel Xeon L34xx, X34xx (aka Lynnfield)
* Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 750
* Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7 860, 870
* Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Pentium T4300
* Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium E6500, E6500K
* Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon L3426, W3565, X3430, X3440, X3450, X3460, X3470
* Motherboard / SPD / improved memory clock calculation for DDR1 modules
* Motherboard / ACPI / SLIC Version information
* sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision 380
* motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock X58 Extreme
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M2N4-SLI
* motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway PN78SM2
* motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway PN78SM3 Series
* motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7596
* motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X7SLA Series
* improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
* fixed: SPD information for Noname 1G DDR2-667 modules with bad CRC
* fixed: identification of AMD Athlon Neo X2 (aka Brisbane)
* fixed: DRAM rows list for AMD K10 & K11 IMC in dual-channel mode


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 21, 2009)

5.02.1819 BETA


----------



## stasio (Aug 24, 2009)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.02.1821*

Display / GPGPU / Direct3D Compute Shader devices information
DirectX / DirectX Video / extended Direct3D features
DirectX / DirectX Video / improved support for Direct3D 10+
Preferences / Stability / new options: Apple SMC, Dell SMI, GPU fan
detection of nVIDIA GeForce 210 video chip
detection of new nVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO video chip
GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 210 (GT218)
GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO (G94GSO)
motherboard specific sensor info for Foxconn Flaming Blade Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P55-UD3P, P55-UD4P
fixed: GPU fan #2 duty cycle detection for ADT7473, W83L785R
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E75x, E76x


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 26, 2009)

5.02.1823 BETA


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 31, 2009)

5.02.1829 BETA


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 5, 2009)

*5.02.1834 Beta*

http://www.lavalys.com/support.php?lang=en


----------



## stasio (Sep 6, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1838*


----------



## stasio (Sep 7, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1839*

* sensor support for SMSC LM63-compatible chip
* preliminary DES support for Gigabyte MA770, MA78, MA790 Series
* SPD memory information for POV ION-MB330-1 motherboard
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7P55 WS SuperComputer
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Sabertooth 55i
* motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-6650
* fixed: sensor support for Analog Devices ADT7490 sensor chip
* fixed: sensor support for Fintek F71889 sensor chip
* fixed: DES support for Gigabyte P55, P55M Series
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7P55D Series
* fixed: CPU clock measurement on Nehalem+ (starting perf.counters)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 7, 2009)

nice updates keep on it


----------



## stasio (Sep 8, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1840*


    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5QD Turbo
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed SPD information for Patriot modules with bad CRC


----------



## stasio (Sep 8, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.02.1841*

    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus III Gene
    * motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E659
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway I31GM4


----------



## stasio (Sep 9, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> nice updates keep on it



Nope mate.
Some people worry about 1838 beta.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 14, 2009)

1847 BETA is out; usual place...


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 16, 2009)

1850 BETA is out.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 20, 2009)

1854 BETA is out.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 23, 2009)

1856 BETA is out.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 23, 2009)

wow why is everest updating so much??


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 23, 2009)

New chipsets/processors most likely.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 1, 2009)

1865 BETA is out.


----------



## stasio (Oct 3, 2009)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30.1900*

    * Support for the latest processors by Intel and AMD
    * Improved support for Windows 7
    * Support for ACPI 4.0, DirectX 11 and OpenGL 3.2
    * Direct3D Compute Shader devices information
    * GPU details for AMD Radeon HD 5850 and 5870
    * Improved support for Intel Atom and hexacore AMD Opteron systems
    * Support for the latest motherboard chipsets


.exe
http://www.lavalys.com:8081/everestultimate530.exe


----------



## stasio (Oct 3, 2009)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30.1901 *

    * sensor support for Sony VAIO
    * Motherboard / ACPI / nVIDIA SLI Certification information
    * fixed: GPU & memory ref. clock detection for R700, RV740, RV770, RV790, Cypress


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 6, 2009)

5.30.1903 BETA is out.


----------



## stasio (Oct 8, 2009)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30.1905*

    * improved support for new Intel Atom (aka Pineview)
    * SPD memory information for Dawning A620R motherboard
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A78-E, Jetway NC94, MSI MS-7578
    * ACPI fan speed measurement on Lenovo notebooks
    * fixed: monitor information / vendor and model name detection


----------



## stasio (Oct 8, 2009)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30.1906*

    * preliminary GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5750 (Juniper)
    * preliminary GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper)
    * direct GPU diode temperature measurement on nVIDIA G92, G94


----------



## stasio (Oct 12, 2009)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30.1909*

    * Preferences / Hardware Monitoring / new option: clock speed decimal digits
    * Motherboard / ACPI / extended RSDP, RSDT, XSDT table details
    * Embedded Controller register access now in kernel driver
    * detection of ATI Radeon HD 4670 AGP (RV730) video chip
    * GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 4670 AGP (RV730)
    * direct GPU diode temperature measurement on EVGA 8800GT
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 320
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Acer EG43M
    * fixed: Motherboard / ACPI / XSDT table detection under Windows 7
    * fixed: monitor information / vendor and model name detection
    * fixed: sensor support for Fintek F71869 sensor chip


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 12, 2009)

Im still using Everest 502. 

How exactly are you supposed to implement the beta over the final version they have on their website? Do I just copy everything from the zip file to where it's located?


----------



## stasio (Oct 12, 2009)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30.1911*

fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E65x, E75x, E76x


----------



## stasio (Oct 14, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1913*

    * anti-virus software support for AVG v9
    * firewall software support for AVG v9
    * Hardware Monitoring / new item: PWM fan
    * GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 59xx (Hemlock)
    * HD Audio codec information for ATI Juniper
    * motherboard specific sensor info for DFI LANParty DK P55-T3eH9
    * fixed: lockup on nVIDIA GT216, GT218 (while enumerating video BIOS properties)
    * fixed: GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5750 (Juniper)
    * fixed: GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper)
    * fixed: GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress)
    * fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GT216, GT218
    * fixed: HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GT216, GT218
    * fixed: GPU temperature compensation on nVIDIA G84, G86, G9x, GT200
    * fixed: GPU fan RPM measurement on ATI Radeon HD 5xxx
    * fixed: SPD information for NG modules with bad CRC
    * fixed: DES support for Gigabyte G41M-ES2H, G41M-ES2L


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2009)

If they make a new update every few days why bother? Just make one bigger update weekly unless its a must need now fix.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol the temp sensors now show 1.31 instead of 1.312 all volt sensors lost a number... definetly will stick to the older version



you can change how many digits come after the decimal you know


----------



## stasio (Oct 20, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1917*

    * Display / GPGPU / support for ATI Stream v2.0
    * Display / GPGPU / detection of shader engine count (ATI Stream v2.0)
    * Display / GPGPU / detection of 3D ProgramGrid support (ATI Stream v2.0)
    * extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ATI Cypress, Juniper)
    * extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GT216, GT218)
    * USB-IDE bridges support disabled on +200 more USB memory card readers
    * identification of Mobile Intel Pentium SU41xx (aka Penryn-2M)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Atom N470
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Pentium SU4100
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 1015
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5E WS Pro
    * motherboard specific sensor info for ECS A740GM-M
    * motherboard specific sensor info for ECS A785GM-M
    * fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 160M (G94M)
    * fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 240 (G92GTS)
    * fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 (G92GTS)
    * fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M (G92M)
    * fixed: GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M (G92M)
    * fixed: monitor information / horizontal freq, vertical freq, pixel clock detection


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 20, 2009)

FFS. At this point, its not even worth updating.


----------



## stasio (Oct 26, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1924  *

    * detection of ATI Catalyst 9.10 driver
    * SPD memory information for Asus Eee Box EB1012
    * SPD memory information for Asus K61IC notebook
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio 1535
    * motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E769
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G35M-S2H
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron T3300
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium E6600
    * fixed: original GPU and memory clock detection for ATI Cypress, Juniper
    * fixed: lockup on ATI CrossFireX systems with ULPS enabled


----------



## stasio (Oct 28, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1925*

* fixed: auto-load with Windows under Windows Vista


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 28, 2009)

They really need to stick with one big update a week.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 28, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> They really need to stick with one big update a week.



Agreed.  I just found out that I'm running v2.20. Wow...


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 29, 2009)

5.30.1927 BETA is out.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 29, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Agreed.  I just found out that I'm running v2.20. Wow...



Ouch.


----------



## stasio (Nov 4, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1932*

    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 230 (G94)
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio 1557
    * extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway HI05, MSI MS-7501
    * fixed: SPD information for Kingston DDR3 modules with bad CRC
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Jetway NC94


----------



## stasio (Nov 15, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1943*

    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (NV18)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 230 (GT215)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce GT 230M (GT216M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 250M (GT215M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 260M (GT215M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro FX 380 LP (GT218GL)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i5 520UM
    * SPD memory information for Jetway NC63 motherboard, MSI MegaBook GX633 notebook, MSI MS-7621 motherboard
    * HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GT215
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio XPS 1645, Vostro 1014
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P55-UD3L-TPM, Gigabyte P55A Series
    * fixed: identification of AMD Phenom FX (aka Deneb)
    * fixed: SPD information for Corsair modules with bad CRC
    * fixed: Motherboard / SPD / module width detection for DDR2 modules
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E65x


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 15, 2009)

New FX 5200?


----------



## ChiSox (Nov 15, 2009)

hahaahaahaa i think newegg does sell a newer version of this card...still funny observation



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> New FX 5200?


----------



## stasio (Nov 15, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1944*

    * negative temperature support for Gigabyte EP45-Extreme, EP45T-Extreme
    * negative temperature support for Gigabyte EX38, EX48, EX58, X38, X48 Series
    * negative temperature support for Gigabyte P55, P55A, P55M Series


----------



## stasio (Nov 16, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> New FX 5200?



From developer:
"EVEREST of course already supported GeForce FX 5200, based on the usual NV34 GPU. The one that was implemented in the recent beta is a special, very rare part based on the even older NV18 chip. That special FX 5200 is just a rebranded GeForce4 MX 440."


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 17, 2009)

5.30.1946 BETA is out.


----------



## stasio (Nov 25, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1954*

    * identification of new Intel Xeon MP (aka Nehalem-EX)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Celeron E3400
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E65xx, E75xx, L75xx
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon X65xx, X75xx
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 205 (GT218)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 210 (GT216)
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7P55 LX, Asus P7P55-M, Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe, Asus P7P55D-E Premium, Asus P7P55D-E Pro
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte MA78LM Series
    * fixed: SPD information for Nanya modules with bad CRC
    * fixed: SPD information for Noname 256M DDR266 modules with bad CRC
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A78T-E, Asus M4A79 Deluxe, Asus M4A79T Deluxe


----------



## stasio (Dec 8, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1964*

    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (G98GT)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (NV41GT)
    * preliminary GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5670 (Redwood)
    * SPD memory information for AOpen nMCP7ALPx-HD motherboard
    * SPD memory information for ASRock AMCP7AION-HT motherboard
    * SPD memory information for Asus Eee Box EB1501
    * SPD memory information for MSI MS-1734 notebook
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4N72-E, Asus P7P55D-E Evo, Gigabyte X58A-UD7
    * fixed: physical CPU information for Intel Clovertown
    * fixed: Disk Benchmark / drive model detection


----------



## stasio (Dec 8, 2009)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1965*

    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte M720-ES3, Gigabyte M720-US3
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus III Series
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E65x, E75x, E76x


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 18, 2009)

5.30.1973 BETA available.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 22, 2009)

5.30.1977 BETA available.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 2, 2010)

5.30.1983 BETA available.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 7, 2010)

5.30.1990 BETA available.


----------



## stasio (Jan 12, 2010)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30.1996*

    * SPD memory information for Asus IPP9A-CP motherboard
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7H55-M Pro, Asus P7H55D-M Evo, Asus P7H57D-V Evo, Asus P7P55D-E LX, Asus P7Q57-M DO, DFI LANParty BI P45-T2S Elite
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7P55 Series, Asus Sabertooth 55i
    * fixed: support for 512 bytes PCI device blocks on AMD K10, K11 processors
    * fixed: CPU clock measurement on AMD K10 & K11 (using perf.counters)


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 15, 2010)

5.30.1999 BETA available.


----------



## stasio (Jan 20, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30.2004*

    * Motherboard / CPUID / Turbo Boost multipliers detection on non-XE CPUs
    * physical CPU information for AMD Sempron 1xx (aka Sargas)
    * HD Audio codec information for ATI Redwood
    * SPD memory information for Alienware M17x notebook
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4N78 Pro
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H55M-S2H
    * fixed: AMD Brand ID detection for triple-core & quad-core processors
    * fixed: video memory utilization measurement for nVIDIA GPUs
    * fixed: Display / GPU / nVIDIA ForceWare clock information (196.xx+)


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 25, 2010)

5.30.2009 BETA available.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 3, 2010)

5.30.2018 BETA available.


----------



## stasio (Feb 12, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.2027*

    * Preferences / HW Monitoring / Update Frequency / new option: GPU page
    * improved support for Intel Westmere
    * physical CPU information for Intel Wolfdale-2M, Wolfdale-3M
    * physical CPU information for Intel Yorkfield-2M, Yorkfield-3M
    * improved physical CPU information for Intel Bloomfield, Wolfdale, Yorkfield
    * extended physical CPU information for Intel Arrandale, Clarkdale
    * chipset information for Intel Eaglelake B43
    * SPD memory information for Asus K40ID notebook, Asus K40IE notebook, Asus K50ID notebook, Asus K50IE notebook, EVGA W555 motherboard
    * sensor support for ITE IT8722F sensor chip
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P55-USB3, MSI MS-7636
    * GPU information for ATI FirePro M7740 (M97GL)
    * GPU information for ATI FirePro RG220 (M93)
    * GPU information for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series (M93)
    * GPU information for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830 (M97)
    * GPU information for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4860 (M97XT)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 315 (GT216)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 320 (GT215)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 320M (GT216M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 330 (G92GT)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 330 (GT215)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro FX 380M (GT218GLM)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro FX 880M (GT216GLM)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro FX 1800M (GT215GLM)
    * preliminary GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5450 (Cedar)
    * preliminary GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5550 (Cedar XT)
    * preliminary GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5570 (Redwood Pro)
    * extended GPU information for ATI Park
    * fixed: phantom OSD items about non-existing GPUs
    * fixed: Sensor Icons with 120+ dpi font


----------



## stasio (Feb 17, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.2032*

    * detection of ATI Catalyst 10.2 driver
    * improved support for Intel Westmere
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus III Extreme
    * fixed: SMBus controller enable on Intel NM10
    * fixed: IPMI access disabled on VIA VB8001


----------



## stasio (Feb 19, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.2034*

    * SPD memory information for Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V6515 notebook
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage III Extreme
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 310M (GT218M)


----------



## stasio (Mar 1, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.2043*

    * Hardware Monitoring / 1 sec update frequency for GPU properties
    * chipset information for AMD 890GX (RS880D)
    * SPD memory information for Asus Eee Top ET2002
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Precision T3400
    * motherboard specific sensor info for ECS A790GXM-A
    * GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5830 (Cypress)
    * preliminary GPU information for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 (Madison)
    * extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for ATI Cedar, Redwood)
    * fixed: motherboard model detection with erroneous DMI fields
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X58A Series
    * fixed: System Stability Test / Preferences / design issues under Windows Vista+


----------



## stasio (Mar 11, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.2054*

    * improved and fixed south bridge information for AMD SB7xx, SB8xx
    * SMBus support for AMD SB8xx
    * SPD memory information for ASRock A330ION motherboard
    * SPD memory information for F1007 motherboard
    * improved Apple SMC sensor support (fan labels)
    * motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock K8NF6G-VSTA
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P55-USB3L
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (GF100)
    * preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (GF100)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 340 (GT215)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA Ion (GT218)
    * fixed: SPD memory information for Gigabyte GA-K8NE motherboard
    * fixed: sensor support for LM63-compatible chips
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M2N-E Series, Asus M2N-SLI Series, Gigabyte X58A Series


----------



## stasio (Mar 22, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.2065*

    * support for OpenGL 3.3, OpenGL 4.0
    * identification of AMD Phenom II X6 (aka Thuban)
    * improved support for Intel Nehalem-EX
    * extended and fixed physical CPU information for Intel Gulftown, Westmere
    * support for up to 400 PCI devices
    * HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GF100
    * SPD memory information for Lenovo IdeaCentre Q110, MSI MS-1683, POV MCP79
    * sensor support for ITE IT8721F sensor chip
    * extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A88TD-V Evo, Asus M4A89GTD Pro Series, Gigabyte GA-EX58A-Extreme, MSI MS-7612
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 325M (GT216M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M (G92M)


----------



## stasio (Mar 25, 2010)

* EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.2068*

    * detection of ATI Catalyst 10.3 driver
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 655K
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7 875K
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5645, L5618, L5638
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA Ion (GT218)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 2100 (GT218GL)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 2100M (GT218GLM)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 3100 (GT218GL)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA NVS 5100M (GT216GLM)
    * sensor support for Maxim MAX1668, MAX1989 sensor chips
    * fixed: System Stability Test / optimized Statistics dynamic update


----------



## stasio (Apr 7, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2100*

http://cdn.lavalys.com/sites/default/files...ultimate550.exe

Support for the latest processors including Intel's Core i3, Core i5 and Core i7

Detailed information on CPU features support and clock speed monitoring for the latest processors from AMD, Intel and VIA. Fully optimized cache, CPU and FPU benchmarks with HyperThreading and Turbo Boost support. Utilization of the hardware accelerated AES data encryption features on capable Intel and VIA processors.

Preliminary support for the upcoming Hexa-Core Intel Core i7 980X

Multi-threaded benchmarks to utilize 6 cores and 6 additional virtual cores of the upcoming Intel Core i7 980X "Gulftown" and Intel Xeon "Westmere" processors. CPU AES benchmark with hardware supported acceleration to deliver blazing data encryption performance.

BIOS settings listing on capable Asus and Intel motherboards

Detection of various BIOS settings under Windows without the need to reboot into BIOS Setup. Available BIOS values include FSB, BCLK and memory clock settings, CPU ratio, voltage adjustments as well as data drive strength detection.

GPU information for the latest ATI Radeon HD 5000 graphics accelerators

Video adapter properties detection on the latest DirectX 11 capable ATI graphics accelerators including clock measurement, shader processor count, OpenGL details. Information on all available GPGPU devices using Stream, CUDA, Direct3D Compute Shader, and OpenCL interfaces.

Optimized hardware monitoring support for Logitech G19 LCD keyboard

Full support for the 320x240 true-colour LCD display of the Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard to display temperatures, voltage values and cooling fan speeds. Flexible adjustments to individually configure all items displayed on the LCD. Now with custom bitmap placement and optimized communication protocol to use less system resources while monitoring.


----------



## stasio (Apr 10, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2109*

* Hardware Monitoring / new item: CPU/NB voltage
* chipset information for AMD 890FX (RD890)
* SPD memory information for Asus AT3IONT-I Series
* SPD memory information for Kraftway MCP79 notebook
* SPD memory information for Samsung N510 notebook
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AT3IONT-I Series
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Crosshair IV Formula
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5QPL-AM
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5QPL-CM
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5QPL-VM
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P5QPL-VM EPU
* motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P6X58D-E
* preliminary GPU information for ATI Radeon HD 5550 (Redwood Pro 2)
* GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 310M (GT218M)
* fixed: original CPU clock detection on Intel Core i3, i5, i7
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AT3N7A-I
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Crosshair III Formula
* fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus III Series


----------



## stasio (Apr 19, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2119*

    * Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium E5500
    * chipset information for AMD 880G (RS880P)
    * extended reference OpenGL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GF100)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce 305M (GT218M)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro FX 3800M (G92GLM)
    * improved GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 4xx (GF100)
    * sensor support for Dell SMI of Vostro 3300, Vostro 3400, Vostro 3700
    * extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte D510UD
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte P55A-UD7
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Intel DG31PR
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * fixed: Winbond/Nuvoton sensor chip support on ASRock motherboards
    * fixed: SPD information for Corsair DDR1 modules with bad CRC
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 8I955X Series


----------



## stasio (Apr 23, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2122 Beta*

*internal beta version


----------



## stasio (Apr 24, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2123 Beta*

    * Preferences / Stability / new option: multi-GPU
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7637
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7638
    * fixed: GPU fan speed measurement on Analog Devices ADT7473 sensor chip (8800GT)
    * sensor support for Fintek F71889ED sensor chip
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A89TD Pro
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Foxconn H-RS780-uATX
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7640
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7642
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro C2G41
    * fixed: auto-load with Windows under Windows 7
    * fixed: GPU fan speed measurement on Analog Devices ADT7473 sensor chip (8800GT)


----------



## stasio (Apr 27, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2127 Beta*

    * Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU9..CPU16 Utilization
    * Hardware Monitoring / HDD temperature items list now has 50 disks
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Atom N455, N475
    * VIA Processor Number detection for Nano U3400
    * extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 890XA-UD3
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac NM10-DTX Series
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac NM10-ITX Series
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 9600 GE (G94GE)


----------



## stasio (May 8, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2136 Beta*

detection of ATI Catalyst 10.4 driver 
GPU information for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450 (Park)
GPU information for new nVIDIA Ion (GT218)
extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for ATI RV8xx, nVIDIA GF100)
Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i7 660UM, 680UM
chipset information for nVIDIA nForce 730i (MCP79)
improved chipset information for AMD RD870, RD890
SPD memory information for Asus K50IP notebook
sensor support for Dell SMI of Studio 1458, Studio 1558
extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P7F7-E WS SuperComputer
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 880GM-USB3
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte EP45T-USB3P
motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X8SI6 Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X8SIA Series
motherboard specific sensor info for Supermicro X8SIE Series
improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
fixed: chipset information for Intel Ironlake, Ironlake-M
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A89GTD Pro Series
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M4A89TD Pro Series


----------



## Arctucas (May 16, 2010)

5.50.2143 BETA available.


----------



## stasio (May 22, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2149 Beta*

* GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 (GF100)
* GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla C2050 (GF100GL)
* Fixed: sensor support for SMSC EMC2103 sensor chip
* Fixed: lockup on ATI CrossFireX systems with ULPS enabled


----------



## stasio (May 26, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2154 Beta*

    * Display / GPGPU / new GF100 CUDA features detection
    * Display / GPGPU / support for ATI Stream v2.1
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 760
    * SPD memory information for Asus K70IC notebook
    * Sensor support for Fintek F75387, F75388 sensor chips
    * Motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H
    * Motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H
    * Improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
    * Improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 890GX Extreme3
    * Fixed: Display / GPGPU / CUDA core count detection on GF100
    * Fixed: detection of ForceWare 2xx.xx driver version
    * Fixed: workaround for GPU temperature compensation issue on nVIDIA GF100
    * Fixed: sensor support for Fintek F718xx-family sensor chips (phantom fan RPMs)
    * Fixed: sensor support for Maxim MAX1668, MAX1989 sensor chips
    * Fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ECS H55H-I


----------



## stasio (Jun 1, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2160 Beta*

    * Hardware Monitoring / new item: +1.05 V voltage
    * Vista Sidebar Gadget / support for HKLM WOW64 Registry path
    * detection of ATI Catalyst 10.5 driver
    * Motherboard / CPUID / Core Power Boost status detection
    * identification of new Mobile Intel Celeron (aka Arrandale-2M)
    * identification of new Mobile Intel Pentium (aka Arrandale-3M)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Celeron U3400
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i3 330UM
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i5 430UM, 540UM
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Pentium T4500, U5400
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 4000 (GF100GL)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 5000 (GF100GL)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro Q11U-3 (GF100GL)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla M2050/M2070/S2050/S2070 (GF100GL)
    * SPD memory information for HP Compaq Mini 311-1000 notebook
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7593
    * motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7666
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X58A-UD9
    * fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i5 655K
    * fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7 875K
    * fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac ZBoxHD-ID11 Series


----------



## stasio (Jun 3, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2163 Beta*

-internal beta version
-Improved Dell SMI sensors


----------



## stasio (Jun 9, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2169 Beta*

     * anti-virus support for Trend Micro AntiVirus v17.5
    * firewall software support for Trend Micro AntiVirus 2009
    * firewall software support for Trend Micro AntiVirus v17.5
    * Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU1 VTT, CPU2 VTT voltages
    * Hardware Monitoring / new item: North Bridge PLL voltage
    * Hardware Monitoring / new item: South Bridge PLL voltage
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i3 380UM
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i5 470UM
    * MCHBAR enabling on Intel Pineview IMC
    * sensor support for Fintek F71808 sensor chip
    * motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA W555
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X58A-UD3R v2
    * motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte X58A-UD5 v2
    * improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock 870 Extreme3


----------



## stasio (Jun 30, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2183 Beta*

    detection of ATI Catalyst 10.6 driver
    System Stability Test / improved throttling monitoring
    Motherboard / SPD / module voltage detection for DDR3 modules
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA GeForce 8200M G
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA GeForce 9100M G
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA GeForce 9400M G
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA GeForce 9300
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA GeForce 9400
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA Ion, Ion LE
    extended chipset information for nVIDIA nForce 730i
    SPD memory information for Zotac MAG HD-ND01
    SPD memory information for Zotac MAG HD-NS01
    SMBus controller enable on Intel Ibex Peak, Ibex Peak-M
    motherboard specific sensor info for DFI LANParty MI P55-T36
    motherboard specific sensor info for EVGA E768
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 880G-UD3H
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H55M-D2H
    motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H55M-S2HP
    improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    fixed: CPU multiplier detection for Intel Sandy Bridge
    fixed: CPU clock measurement on Intel Sandy Bridge
    fixed: SPD information for Hynix DDR3 modules with bad CRC
    fixed: SPD information for Noname 256M PC133 modules with bad CRC
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus III Formula
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Maximus III Gene
    fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for DFI LANParty DK P55-T3eH9


----------



## stasio (Jul 13, 2010)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.50.2194 Beta*


----------



## stasio (Jul 15, 2010)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.50.2197 Beta*


----------



## stasio (Jul 23, 2010)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.50.2202 Beta*

http://www.lavalys.hu/beta/everestultimate_build_2202_aq6skmn0gxi.zip

-internal release


----------



## stasio (Jul 27, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2209 beta*

    Auto-start is now possible with Logitech G15/G19 LCD Manager
    Intel Processor Number detection for Xeon E5603, E5606, E5607, E5649, X5647, X5672, X5675, X5687, X5690
    Improved AMD K10 Brand ID decoding
    Extended reference OpenCL Extensions list (for nVIDIA GF10x)
    Chipset information for VIA VN1000(M), VX900
    South bridge information for VIA VT8261
    SMBus support for VIA VT8261, VX900
    HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GF104
    HD Audio codec information for VIA VN1000(M), VX900
    Sensor support for Fintek F71808A, F71869A, F71889A sensor chips
    Extended sensor support for Sony VAIO
    Motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Crosshair IV Extreme, M2N68 SE, M4A88T-I Deluxe, Sabertooth X58
    Motherboard specific sensor info for ECS P55H-CM
    Motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte 880GM-D2H, G41M-ES2H, G41M-ES2L, H55N-USB3, H57M-UD2H, P55-S3
    Motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7582
    Improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 315 (GT215)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 (GF104)
    GPU information for nVIDIA GT 220 (GT215)
    Extended GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 4xx (GF100, GF104)
    Improved nVIDIA GPU I2C support via NVAPI
    Fixed: identification of AMD SB710 south bridge
    Fixed: TSC clock measurement on Nehalem+ (perf.counters anomalies)


----------



## stasio (Aug 3, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2216 Beta*

Support for OpenGL 4.1
Extended reference OpenGL Extensions list
Detection of ATI Catalyst 10.7 driver
Support for .NET Framework 4.0
Identification of AMD Athlon II Neo K1xx (aka Champlain)
Identification of AMD Athlon II Neo K3xx (aka Champlain)
Identification of AMD Turion II Neo K6xx (aka Champlain)
Intel Processor Number detection for Core i7 970
SPD memory information for Zotac Ion Synergy Series
Thermal sensor device enable on Intel Ibex Peak, Ibex Peak-M
Motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte G41M-Combo
Motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte H55M-S2
Fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Zotac ZBox HD-ID11
Fixed: CPU clock measurement on VIA Nano
Fixed: chipset information for VIA VX855, VX875


----------



## stasio (Aug 3, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2217 Beta* 

-Internal beta
- Fix CPU temps on Asus 1366 boards


----------



## stasio (Aug 10, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2224 Beta*

    Motherboard / Chipset / HD Audio codec information for AMD & VIA north bridges
    Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i3 370M
    SPD memory information for HP Mini 311-1100
    motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Rampage III Formula
    GPU information for ATI Radeon E4690 (M96)
    preliminary GPU information for ATI Fusion Sumo, Wrestler, Trinity
    optimized GPU I2C sensor scanning on ATI Radeon HD 5xxx Series
    fixed: CPU temperature measurement on Asus P6T, P6X58D, Rampage II, Rampage III, Sabertooth X58 Series
    fixed: HD Audio codec information for AMD RS780, RS880 Series
    fixed: HD Audio codec information for nVIDIA GF104
    fixed: GPU clock & memory clock calculation for ATI R7xx+


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG thanks Stasio..have been waiting for this one for MONTHS.


----------



## stasio (Aug 12, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2225 Beta*

    Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i5 450M
    Fixed: fan RPM measurement on ITE IT8720F, IT8721F sensor chips


----------



## stasio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Everest Ultimate Edition 5.50.2229 Beta*

-Internal beta
-Fix fan speed for Asus M4N68T
-Fix fan speed for Asrock P55
-Fix Memory Benchmark
-Fix drive monitoring


----------



## stasio (Aug 18, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2232 Beta*

-Internal beta
-Fix Asrock P55 Deluxe3 sensor


----------



## stasio (Aug 25, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2239 Beta*

    * Identification of AMD Sempron X2 1xx (aka Regor-512)
    * Identification of Mobile Intel Celeron SU23xx (aka Penryn-1M)
    * Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Pentium P6000
    * Identification of DDR3-2900, DDR3-3000, DDR3-3100, DDR3-3200 memory modules
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce 315 (GT218)
    * GPU information for new nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (NV18)
    * GPU fan speed measurement via ForceWare
    * SPD memory information for Asus Eee PC 1201NL
    * Improved Apple SMC sensor support (fan labels)
    * Motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M2N68-AM Series
    * Motherboard specific sensor info for Asus P3V4X
    * Motherboard specific sensor info for ECS H55H-M
    * Improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock boards
    * Fixed: Disk Benchmark / disk write tests under Windows 7
    * Fixed: physical drive -- logical drive association
    * Fixed: Intel Processor Number detection for Atom D425, D525
    * Fixed: CPU clock measurement on Nehalem+ (perf.counters anomalies)
    * Fixed: fan RPM measurement on W83667HG, W83677HG sensor chips
    * Fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus M2N68, M2N68 SE
    * Fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for ECS H55H-I
    * Fixed: tray icon hint
    * Removed: CPU temperature measurement workaround on Asus P6T, P6X58D, Rampage II, Rampage III, Sabertooth X58 Series


----------



## stasio (Aug 29, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2242 Beta*

    * Detection of ATI Catalyst 10.8 driver
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 455 (GF104)
    * GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 470M (GF104M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 415M (GF108M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 420 (GF108)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 420M (GF108M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 425M (GF108M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 430 (GF108)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 435M (GF106M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 435M (GF108M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 440 (GF106)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GT 445M (GF106M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 (GF106)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M (GF106M)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 600 (GF108GL)
    * Preliminary GPU information for nVIDIA Quadro 2000 (GF106GL)
    * SPD memory information for Asus 2AA1h
    * SPD memory information for MSI MS-6657
    * Improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock H55 Extreme3
    * Improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock P55 Extreme4
    * Improved motherboard specific sensor info for ASRock X58 Extreme3


----------



## stasio (Sep 5, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2249 Beta*

Extended Reference OpenGL Extensions List
Intel Processor Number detection for Atom N550, Celeron E3500
Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i3 380M
Intel Processor Number detection for Mobile Core i5 460M
Physical CPU Information for Intel Pineview
GPU Information for AMD FireStream 9350 (Cypress)
GPU Information for nVIDIA GeForce GTX 480M (GF100M)
GPU Information for nVIDIA Quadro 5000M (GF100GLM)
GPU Information for nVIDIA Quadro 6000 (GF100GL)
GPU Information for nVIDIA Tesla M2070 (GF100GL)
GPU Core Voltage Measurement via ForceWare
Motherboard Specific Sensor Information for Gigabyte 770T-D3L, 770T-USB3
Improved Motherboard Specific Sensor Information for ASRock boards
Fixed: CPU clock measurement on AMD K10 & K11 (perf.counters anomalies)
Fixed: CPU clock measurement on Intel Nehalem+ (perf.counters anomalies)
Fixed: CPU clock measurement using TSC + PIT under high load
Fixed: physical CPU information for Intel Diamondville-DC
Fixed: temperature measurement on Gigabyte Odin GT PSUs
Fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7388


----------



## stasio (Sep 9, 2010)

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.50.2253 Beta*

    Intel Processor Number detection for Pentium G6951, Pentium G6952
    Improved chipset information for Intel Ironlake, Ironlake-M
    Optimized PCI device database access
    Monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
    Improved GPU core voltage and GPU fan speed measurement via ForceWare
    Motherboard specific sensor info for DFI LANParty DK 790GX-M2RS
    Fixed: identification of AMD Opteron 13xx (aka Budapest, Suzuka)


----------

